# Need to attach changing pad to dresser top?



## Readergirl (Jun 20, 2005)

I know that many people use a dresser as a changing table and just set the changing pad on top of the dresser. Do you think I need to attach it in some way? I really don't want to make any holes in the top of the dresser, but the biggest priority is to keep the baby safe. I know never to walk away while the baby is there, of course. I also thought about putting some kind of sticky mat under the pad to kind of keep it from sliding easilly. What do you think? Also, do you think it would be helpful to buy some kind of removable top to set on the dresser? I tried searching for those but didn't find many.

Thanks!!


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

I never had a problem with it slipping, just sitting on top. By the time I felt like DS needed more stability, I was ready to move to floor-changes anyway.

The non-slip pad is a great idea though. I might get one for next time


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

We have a real changing table, so I'm not the voice of experience, but a non-skid mat sounds like a great idea.

We have non-slip liners in our cabinets--it comes in rolls, easy to cut to size, and it was pretty cheap. Something like that would work well, I think.


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

I use what was formerly a computer desk as a changing table and I use a non-skid mat underneath the pad. I think mine was for using under a rug, but it works well, the mat doesn't slide around at all.


----------



## mommy_e (Feb 15, 2006)

Mine came with a strap to screw into the back of the dresser. It puts the hole where you won't ever see it.


----------



## lexapurple (Dec 24, 2006)

I put thick non skid shelf liner undernith chenging pad. It holds the pad in place well.


----------



## paradoxia13 (Aug 21, 2006)

Mine came with a short strap to screw it into the back of the dresser. Brenten's dressers are big bulky things that belonged to his Dad as a boy and we were able to screw it into the back with no problems, and no noticeable holes from the front.

~heather


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

I never understood the point of changing tables, to be honest... I just placed a changing pad on the bed, or on the floor, etc, wherever we happened to be, and sat down with her. The top of the dresser is being used for more storage lol... and of course once we got the hang of EC, we didn't really need the changing pads at all anymore. *shrug*


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh, I love my changing table. I initially bought it cause it was only $25, and I thought it would be good for storage. But, I'll bet about 95% of his diaper changes have been on it. And, I have to go upstairs to get to it. It's just nice to have everything in one place, plus it's higher than anything else in my house (even my bed), so it saves my back.

Especially now that he's older and wiggly (like changing a monkey). It sets the stage that "we're getting a diaper change here", and he tends to cooperate better than when he's on the floor and can crawl away like a crazy man.


----------



## cactustx (Jul 3, 2006)

i used industrial metal shelving in the baby's room. nothing really to screw the pad to SO i found industrial strength velcro! and it worked great i used 4 large rectangles of it in the corners and the pad doesnot move at all, very stable.

hope this helps.


----------

